# Tailoring: leather jacket



## WolfieReveles (Dec 6, 2011)

On a leather jacket, particularly the kind worn by pilots, what would  you call the end of the sleeves and the lower edge of the jacket? This  would be the part that sits tight around the waist and wrists. Does the term vary depending on weather it's elastic or also leather? I tried googling but I don't really know where to start looking. I'd find a local tailor but I'm not in an English speaking country at the time being. I'd really be grateful if someone could help me with this.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Dec 8, 2011)

All I can think of is cuff for the wrist and hem for the waist, but you probably already thought of those. If you are trying to describe the loose appearance around the chest but tight at the waist I would go with some variation of tapered or blouse.    C.M.


----------



## egpenny (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with cuff for the wrist.  If the jacket has a defined band at the bottom it would probably be a waistband.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Dec 9, 2011)

Of course it's cuff, I must have suffered momentary brain-sludge. As for the waist I think waistband is the best option. There may be a more specific term, but it might confuse most readers, unless they have experience tailoring.


----------

